# an recent earthquake got me thinking



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

it was a tremor more than a quake.. but it was in the PEscara valley .. i know lots of people there that have bought places after being told there is no seismic risk.. which everyone in Italy knows cannot be true because almost every square inch is at risk of either quakes or floods or landslides.. anyway that said there is no reason at all not to proceed with buying or selling a house in those circumstances.. but there is a lot of reasons that you should be made aware.. because for a start it means you should take a lot of care on the condition of the place.. and adjust any plans you have for new builds or restructuring to increase your budget

here is a link to this innocuous event in an area classified as zone 1 

so for each comune in Italy you can visit the site and see if the story of a wonderful all year round sunny climate is true and if it has any history of real quakes.. zone 1 areas are real devils for your heart at least .. and there are not many areas of italy where there is no rain and cold in the winter...


----------

